# W Hartford, CT - ISO 1997-2006 Wrangler Curtis Mount. 1FK15



## Monypt (Jan 28, 2020)

In Search of a Curtis Sno Pro Mount for a 1997 to 2006 Jeep Wrangler. Truck side wiring also. Please help. Thanks, Matt in CT


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Only place that may have it is storks. You do know that Curtis got out of the plow business.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I would stay away from that company they couldn't get plastic pins to hold the plugs in place there out of business and the dealers didn't know what was wrong half of the time


----------

